
IPhone Programming Tutorial - bearwithclaws
http://icodeblog.com/
======
cesare
For non trivial games I always suggest taking the opengl (gl-es) route.

This sample project should get you started:
<http://www.71squared.co.uk/iPhone/CrashLanding.zip>

This is from Apple itself . It has been removed from their site since the
audio code is outdated (it's no longer compatible with most recent OS
versions).

It also contains some wrapper code to easily load images into textures and to
generate textures with a string of text and a specified font and size.

------
cturner
By coincidence I spent much of my weekend working through these tutorials (see
the link bar on the right, work from the top). They are good. There are some
minor differences with the SDK 3.0. For example, there is a setText method
mentioned in an early part of the tutorial series which works but is
deprecated.

It seems there was at one time a forum off this site but when I investigated
over the weekend the links weren't working. I think it's useful to work at the
same pace as other people on things like this.

So I have set up <http://wecode.wikispaces.com/> in case any other people from
hacker news would like to work through the tutorials and hopefully we can make
notes about things such as changes resulting from deprecation, or cross link
to extension topics from the tutorials. I'm at work at the moment and won't
have time to work on this for a few hours, but may this evening.

------
henryl
I would also look at <http://code.google.com/p/cocos2d-iphone/>

------
grinich
This is one of the better resources for learning iPhone development out there.
A lot of nice gems of tutorials there.

------
aaronblohowiak
Unity3d!

